# Watch part assembler needed



## GoodTurns (Sep 9, 2022)

If you work with watch part pens and want to make some $$$ over the next couple of weeks, please shoot me a PM with pictures of your work!

I need 50+ watch parts blanks assembled. I'll provide tubes, bent parts, and a sample blank. You'll handle the next steps from glue up to possibly casting and turning depending…I'm flexible on how much you do and I'll pay commensurate with how much you will handle. No low ball, no games; good pay for good work!

Time is important on this one, need to finish up the project soon. 

Thanks!


----------

